# Pool Bonding



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I am having an ingound pool installed. It is a steel frame with a liner. Just want some advise from the guys who have done a bunch of these. I brushed up on article 680. From what I can see I will need to run a #8 and bond from the pump to the frame to the ladder, diving board, and wet nich housing. I ordered lugs rated for direct burial. The pool installer is a friend of mine. He tells me his regular guy runs his bonding continuous to each point. But then again he calls it grounding. From what I understand I just need to bond point to point with everything. Also the aluminum coping is only zip screwed to the frame, I may have to install one through bolt on each piece. Suggestions?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

There is another thread here about pool bonding here about bonding the water itself..

Use the search (pool bonding) at top.


----------



## augie47 (May 4, 2009)

The metallic parts you mentioned need to be bonded together with a #8 Cu. Listed split bolts are permitted as needed. In addition you need to assure you have the perimeter equipotential grid addressed, either by reinforcing steel or by a #8 that you install. The pool reinforcing steel should be bonded to the perimeter grid at 4 equally space points around the pool


----------



## JES2727 (Mar 19, 2009)

Greaves makes split bolts to connect the #8 to the wire mesh, but it turns out that they're not listed for the copper to steel connection. The AHJ will not accept them around here. You've got to use a piece of re-bar to connect the #8 with the re-bar bonding clamp and then connect the re-bar to the mesh with tie wire. It's damn silly, but it's the only code compliant way to do it, as far as I know.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

augie47 said:


> The metallic parts you mentioned need to be bonded together with a #8 Cu. Listed split bolts are permitted as needed. In addition you need to assure you have the perimeter equipotential grid addressed, either by reinforcing steel or by a #8 that you install. The pool reinforcing steel should be bonded to the perimeter grid at 4 equally space points around the pool


 Forgot to mention we are 05 code. Doesnt the metal pool frame act as the perimeter grid? Thats how its shown in the handbook.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

According to 680.26(C)(2) I should be able to use the pool frame as my grid. The install will be similar to exihibit 680.11 in the 05 handbook.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

dawgs said:


> Forgot to mention we are 05 code.


 That will save you alot of money like GFCI for pool pumps and what the others have already mention.


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

When do the wet nich sure to use the right compound inside the nich to keep water from the connection. You might have order this from your supply house. #8 cu wire from inside the nich to the j-box. I would use 1" PVC conduit also from the nich to the j-box. On the outside of nich #8 cu uninsulated. My supply house carries the connectors for bonding.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

guschash said:


> When do the wet nich sure to use the right compound inside the nich to keep water from the connection. You might have order this from your supply house. #8 cu wire from inside the nich to the j-box. I would use 1" PVC conduit also from the nich to the j-box. On the outside of nich #8 cu uninsulated. My supply house carries the connectors for bonding.


Got that all covered, my supply house had the potting compound on the shelf.


----------

